# radio buttons selected machen



## mr_d2254 (8. Februar 2002)

Also ich will, das wenn die maus über ein feld des tables ist, sich der hintergrund des feldes verändert und wenn er aufs feld clickt soll sich der darin befindende radio button selektiert machen.

Das mit dem hintergrund kann ich glaub ich selber hinkriegen... aber wie geht das mit dem selektieren? ich hab schon alles versucht von window.document.form.button.checked; bis window.document.form.button = checked;


----------



## Der Held (8. Februar 2002)

> Also ich will, das wenn die maus über ein feld des tables ist, sich der hintergrund des feldes verändert



Tip: machs mit CSS



> und wenn er aufs feld clickt soll sich der darin befindende radio button selektiert machen.



Schau mal auf:

http://selfhtml.teamone.de/javascript/objekte/elements.htm#checked

das ist die Eigenschaft, die du ändern musst.


----------



## mr_d2254 (8. Februar 2002)

aaah ja document.form.button.checked = true; in meinem document.form.button.checked; war wohl ein bißchen zu viel fantasie drin...


----------

